# the offseason thread..



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

well, the NBA season isn't over...but its been over for the rox

and there have been a few threads about potential trades/signings and what not....

so I think there should be one thread devoted to all those things...

so I'll start it off.....


what about *Gerald Wallace * from the Bobcats....its understood that Houston is going for a younger and more athletic team....Wallace can be to Rox what Josh Howard is for the Mavs and young and extremly athletic and long wing player who can score... with him and Tmac; that kind of length would give teams fits...

houston biggest priority is PF...i was thinking.... what would it take to get *Udonis Haslem* of the Heat... he's a free agant and there will be teams intrested in his services....he's the prototypical PF that Houston fans desire.....he's a good rebounder and defender(not great, but better than Howard IMO) and he can hit 12-15 footer..

now, houston is on a budget so I dont know how realistic these two signings/trades are


----------



## maxrider (May 9, 2005)

Udonis Haslem will probably stay in Miami, unless somebody overpay him.
Gerald Wallace is restricted free agent, I thought he already signed an extension with Charlotte.


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

We might have chance to sign Reggie Evans. He is same type player like Udonis, good footwork and amazing rebounder


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

tone wone said:


> what about *Gerald Wallace * from the Bobcats....its understood that Houston is going for a younger and more athletic team....Wallace can be to Rox what Josh Howard is for the Mavs and young and extremly athletic and long wing player who can score... with him and Tmac; that kind of length would give teams fits...


But Gerald is not a defensive specialist, and hasn't prove he can excel as a role player. I've followed him quite a bit this year since he's in my fantasy pool, and he really hasn't impressed me all that much, esp. his team game. I don't see him being a good fit.

Meanwhile, I strongly believe that *Damien Wilkens* can and will do everything u described above. I'm telling you all, Damien's gonna be the breakthrough player next season!!



> houston biggest priority is PF...i was thinking.... what would it take to get *Udonis Haslem* of the Heat... he's a free agant and there will be teams intrested in his services....he's the prototypical PF that Houston fans desire.....he's a good rebounder and defender(not great, but better than Howard IMO) and he can hit 12-15 footer..


Udonis' stock is at its peak, I doubt we can get him.

I do like Reggie Evans - the guy quite literally is a poor man's Dennis Rodman. But while he'll bring a lot of energy and rebounds, I don't know if his game will compliment Yao's.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

no one else has any ideas.....hey, no idea is stupid...

lets talk about the upgrades that need to be made...

what about at point guard....i love Sura...but that back injury in february was the reason they went out and got James...and Sura never seemed to recover..lost a considerable amount of athleticism....James is great off the bench....but I dont think this team is built for a shoot-first point guard as a starter...

whats up with Howards heart condition...should the rockets be worried enough to go after a (legit) starter quality PF....cause there gonna get a power foward reguardless...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

his heart condition was a virus that should have fully healed, its not like a cholesteral problem which would be chronic, just a freak occurence with the flu virus.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

My New Offseason Plan:

1. Draft Andray Blanche
2. Sign Donyell Marshall to MLE and try to sign Raja Bell for the LLE, resign Jon Barry 
3. Trade David Wesley to LA Lakers for Chucky Atkins

Depth Chart:
PG: Chucky Atkins | Bobby Sura | Mike James
SG: Raja Bell | Tracy McGrady | Jon Barry
SF: Tracy McGrady | Donyell Marshall | Raja Bell
PF: Donyell Marshall | Juwan Howard | Andray Blanche
CN: Yao Ming | Dikembe Mutombo | Vin Baker

IR: Moochie Norris
IR: Charlie Ward
IR: Clarence Weatherspoon

The three-man tandem of Chucky Atkins, Bobby Sura, and Mike James should prove to be a very versatile combination of defenders that are excellent catch and shoot scorers. I like Atkins because he has decent handle and can get his shot off pretty quick... He reminds me alot of Chauncey Billups without the bulk and ability to finish. He has an excellent Assist to T/O ratio at 4.4/1.8. Sura can guard the bigger and stronger PGs in the League. Mike James creates all sorts of matchup problems because of his stength, quickness and range... He would be an excellent scoring punch off the bench.

I like Raja Bell and Jon Barry at the 2, with the occasional TMac. Raja Bell is an excellent defender and has shown he can shoulder some offensive responsibility as well. He can be very similar in function to people like Trent Hassell and Bruce Bowen. Raja Bell would help lock down the perimeter, relieving pressure on Yao so that he doesnt pick up fouls on much smaller and quicker opponents (as we saw Josh Howard do a number of times on Yao during the Playoffs). He is also an above average shooter up to 23 feet out and shoots at a high percentage... he would nail the shot off of a McGrady dish. Jon Barry gives us the extra agility off the bench and has the ability to fire up the team in desperate situations with his clutch shooting. I would love to keep him around.

Donyell Marshall is who we need at this point. His ability to hit shots at high volume from beyond the perimeter is crucial to creating spacing for Yao Ming. The more consistent your perimeter shooters are, the more relief from double teaming Yao gets. Yao is constantly pestered by double teams... Donyell Marshall is the answer to our problems... We will see less turn overs as the ball handler finds it easier to pass into Yao and with less double teaming, Yao will turn the ball over less. Altogether, this should give us more possessions. Yao will bury a shot over his defender one-on-one about 60% of the time... The game will be cake for Yao once defenders play him man and guard Marshall. If they decide to double Yao and leave Marshall open, Marshall will punish them with his high percentage outside shot. The fact that he is an exceptional rebounder and shot blocker doesnt hurt either. He could have the effect of a Rasheed Wallace... setting high screen and rolls, taking shots over the smaller defender at the top of the key and coming back in transition to make the clutch defensive play. I couldnt ask for anyone better. 

Howard is also a deadly catch and shoot type player up to about 18 feet out. If this guy got more touches, he would be averaging 15-17 ppg at 45%. The problem with him is that hes a defensive liability. He should be great for 18-20 minute stretches as a spark off the bench.

I like Blanche because hes a 7-footer... about 3-4 inches more than what I can say for Ike Diogu, Wayne Simien or Hakim Warrick. I think with these moves, we've got ourselves covered. We would have made intelligent moves without compromising offense, without compromising defense, without compromising too much chemistry and without compromising our salary situations.


interesting stats:

with this lineup our team FG% (weighted according to player's scoring contribution) is .456 at about 124 points per contest. Sura, James and Howard will see a decrease in their ppg output but Yao should see a considerable increase in point output and FG percentage (he only gets better every year). Team FT% is at .789 which would lead the league. We would also average about 24 APG and committ 14 TOs per contest (I say its more like 26 APG and 12 TO per contest because of the Marshall factor on Yao). 
What do you guys think?


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Atkins for Wesley? If I don't laugh, I'm not doing my job. :laugh:

I don't know about wanting Chucky Atkins with Mike James AND Bob Sura on the team. Just wouldn't make alot of sense. Chucky is a bad defender and takes bad shots,don't forget that he tends to not want to pass the ball. We would have enough point guards on the squad if we kept Sura and James around. (Ward,Norris also)


I would love for the Rockets to draft Blanche,trust me. Its just that Van Gundy doesn't like rookies all that much and to top it off, Blanche is straight out of High School. I doubt if JVG takes a risk and drafts him.

My top 5 list is...

Warrick
Simien
Diogu
Taft
Turiaf (not in this order, but these 5, I'd draft at 24)

I gotta somewhat agree with Yao Mania on Wallace. I remember when he was getting a little bit of run in Sac-town for being a decent defender, then his D went south on him a little bit. Haslem is going back to the Heat, I doubt he leaves Shaq. I'd like Marshall on this team. He would be a nice fit, especially if Howard doesn't come back healthy. SAR would also be a nice addition.

About Reggie Evans...I like his rebounding skills, but I doubt if we want to play 4 on 5 basketball, seeing as Evans is not that good on the offensive end. He'd get you 10-12 boards a game though. :clap:


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Were you one of those that said Welsey was garbage and he had lost all useful ability to contribute? I was one of those few ppl that actually invited the trade because I knew it would help ball movement alot. Chucky Atkins is not a bad player. I dont think hes a bad defender either, he did well as a Detroit Piston and is doing well as a Laker. He is league leading in 3 pointers and we need that. His role would be much like Damon Jones. TMac would be the defacto point guard and ideally, Atkins would take every open shot he has once he gets the ball from McGrady. IMHO, I think he is an upgrade over Sura and Mike James.

I dont like young players very much either... thats why i suggest picking up Donyell Marshall instead of relying too heavily on the draft for our future PF. I wouldnt mind blanche becaue he would be a backup to Yao too after Mutumbo has worn out his usefullness.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

I think the Rockets can't go wrong with SAR in their sights first. Then focus on Marshall if SAR decides to take some cash. At this point in his career though SAR should welcome the MLE with the Rockets to prove to people he is not a loser. He is a great offensive scorer and can grab some boards. Yao needs a tough PF to take some pressure off of him.

Marshall would be a good fit as well because he can play down low and stretch the D. When T-Mac drives he could dish outside for a wide open 3 ball to Marshall. Or Yao could kick it to him for the 3 as well. Howard would be a good backup at this point in his career and could come off the bench. 

I'm not sure about the PG position. I'm not sold on Chucky Atkins steering Houston's ship. 

Bobby Jackson from Sacramento would be a nice fit. Maybe offer David Wesley and a future 1st Rounder for Jackson. The salaries are close with Jackson make about 1.6 million less than Wesley. The pick would be the kicker for the Kings. But Jackson is always coming off an injury and might not be reliable. He would be nice to see w/ Tmac. Jackson can shoot and really drive the lane. His D isn't a liability either.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

thetobin73 said:


> I think the Rockets can't go wrong with SAR in their sights first. Then focus on Marshall if SAR decides to take some cash. At this point in his career though SAR should welcome the MLE with the Rockets to prove to people he is not a loser. He is a great offensive scorer and can grab some boards. Yao needs a tough PF to take some pressure off of him.
> 
> Marshall would be a good fit as well because he can play down low and stretch the D. When T-Mac drives he could dish outside for a wide open 3 ball to Marshall. Or Yao could kick it to him for the 3 as well. Howard would be a good backup at this point in his career and could come off the bench.
> 
> ...


It would be nice to see jackson with tmac... when theyre not throwing punches at each other. I dont think the two like each other very much


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

TManiAC said:


> *Were you one of those that said Welsey was garbage and he had lost all useful ability to contribute?* I was one of those few ppl that actually invited the trade because I knew it would help ball movement alot. Chucky Atkins is not a bad player. I dont think hes a bad defender either, he did well as a Detroit Piston and is doing well as a Laker. He is league leading in 3 pointers and we need that. His role would be much like Damon Jones. TMac would be the defacto point guard and ideally, Atkins would take every open shot he has once he gets the ball from McGrady. IMHO, I think he is an upgrade over Sura and Mike James.
> 
> I dont like young players very much either... thats why i suggest picking up Donyell Marshall instead of relying too heavily on the draft for our future PF. I wouldnt mind blanche becaue he would be a backup to Yao too after Mutumbo has worn out his usefullness.



Uh...NO. Try Again. I was happy about the deal, only thing I didn't like was the fact we couldn't get PJ Brown along with Wesley.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

TManiAC said:


> It would be nice to see jackson with tmac... when theyre not throwing punches at each other. I dont think the two like each other very much


I am not a diehard Rocket fan and did not realize that B. Jax and TMAC were enemies. Sounds nice. You don't hear a lot on that rivalry???? :biggrin:


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

thetobin73 said:


> I am not a diehard Rocket fan and did not realize that B. Jax and TMAC were enemies. Sounds nice. You don't hear a lot on that rivalry???? :biggrin:


I wouldnt say its a rivalry. There was just an incident when TMac was playing with Orlando when BJax tackled TMac to the floor and he took a beer shower from the Orlando fans as both were ejected from the arena.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I like some of the suggestions you guys are making. Most of them are pretty realistic.

Gerald Wallace would fit in nicely, but someone mentioned he's a restricted FA, so he's probably going to get paid more like a starter than a reserve. He's a slasher and he's definitely got the tools to be a good defender, it's just a matter of applying himself. Donyell Marshall would be a definite upgrade, but he might get scared off because Juwan Howard is already on the team and making pretty nice money.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Donyell Marshall would be a definite upgrade, but he might get scared off because Juwan Howard is already on the team and making pretty nice money.


That would be a nice combo though. Neither guy is really capable of logging major minutes alone anymore, so the combo would work well. Outside / Inside


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I think Donyell will just go wherever he gets paid the most, so Houston will likely not be his destination. He would be a great addition though no doubt.

*cough*Damien Wilkens is awesome*cough*


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

I dont want Donyell Marshall. Please, not another 3pt shooting PF.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

if dallas cuts finley could that be an option or do yall think hes to old


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

TheRoc5 said:


> if dallas cuts finley could that be an option or do yall think hes to old


I don't see Finley being a good fit here. He's a streaky scorer, and won't be a good compliment to T-Mac's game. I see our team becoming a defensive-oriented team next year, so I'd much rather see we bring in a defensive specialist in the SG/SF position ala Josh Howard/Bruce Bowen.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Yao Mania said:


> I don't see Finley being a good fit here. He's a streaky scorer, and won't be a good compliment to T-Mac's game. I see our team becoming a defensive-oriented team next year, so I'd much rather see we bring in a defensive specialist in the SG/SF position ala Josh Howard/Bruce Bowen.


 I know JVG Is a defensive coach....

but why do you think houston will focus more on D next season...i'll hate for Houston to be 3 on 5 next year offensively

lets talk point guards...

for some reason I have my mind up that somehow someway Houston will get Jason Williams(memphis).....

I have a vision of this team being young and atheltic next year....and more offensive minded...or at least thats what I want them to be...

also, how will this team go foward.....meaning...will it be Tracy, Yao and a bunch of role players....or will Houston bring in a 13-15ppg scorer...

of couse, salary has everything to do with this...Yao will get a max extension...that coupled with McGrady's salary...its a little difficult to add on after....

but I dont want what happen'd with the Lakers happen to Houston...outside of the 3 titles :biggrin: .....meaning, they were stuck with a lot of older players surrounding Kobe and Shaq...because of that...they never grew...each year their role players got older and less effective.....

...houston is an old team now....I would much rather have a young squad that grows with Yao and Tracy, that houston would have to worry about keeping later.....than an older team that their stuck with...bad contracts or players no one wants..like the lakers were


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> I don't see Finley being a good fit here. He's a streaky scorer, and won't be a good compliment to T-Mac's game. I see our team becoming a defensive-oriented team next year, so I'd much rather see we bring in a defensive specialist in the SG/SF position ala Josh Howard/Bruce Bowen.


I think we still require a solid third scoring option. Mike James and Juwan Howard and David Wesley just aren't good enough.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

The New York daily news had this story???

_If the Knicks go with a point guard, that might lead to a trade of Marbury, who is 29 and not expected to contend for a title anytime soon. Several teams out West, including Minnesota, Memphis, *Houston* and even San Antonio would be interested in a talented veteran who is better suited to be the second or third best player on a team. The Knicks won just 33 games last season, which means no one is untouchable, not even Thomas' pet player._

If we could sign Marbury to a 3 year deal I would consider this. Since nobody seems to know what Isiah is doing in NYC, maybe he can make one more bad trade before he is fired.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

jdiggidy said:


> If we could sign Marbury to a 3 year deal I would consider this. Since nobody seems to know what Isiah is doing in NYC, maybe he can make one more bad trade before he is fired.




Sign him to a 3 year deal? Marbury is already on board for about 77 mill over the next 4 years.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

whats this rumor about shedding contracts? Will Houston be able to shed Juwan Howards contract? I dont think anyone would take that guy at this point in his career. I think its better off if we buy his contract out and "shed" him so we can pick up a solid player at 4.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

The New York Daily News reported this, not me. I don't keep up with the salaries like alot of the posters do Koko.

I read somewhere that New York is still paying Vin's salary for this season. Maybe something can be worked out like that for Marbury??? Marbury would certainly be an upgrade at the PG. Unfortunately for us, the reality of Daniels signing here is not likely. He will probably sign with Cleveland.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> The New York Daily News reported this, not me. I don't keep up with the salaries like alot of the posters do Koko.
> 
> I read somewhere that New York is still paying Vin's salary for this season. Maybe something can be worked out like that for Marbury???


Yeah, Isiah will fork out $16 million a year for the Rockets to upgrade their PG position. The only way Isiah trades Marbury is to clear cap room. 

The sidebar Hoopshype Salaries will give you some insight to salaries if you need to look one up in the future.


----------



## NYK101 (Jun 24, 2005)

What free agents do you think the rockets are going to target this off-season?

What do you think they are going to try to draft at #24?

Thanks,

Peace


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

tone wone said:


> I know JVG Is a defensive coach....
> 
> but why do you think houston will focus more on D next season...i'll hate for Houston to be 3 on 5 next year offensively
> 
> ...


Sorry my mind has obviously been brainwashed by the NBA Finals... We played great down the stretch as an offensive-minded team, but in the end we lost to Dallas, another offensive-minded team. T-Mac is the greatest scorer in the league (hey, this is a Houston board!), but I think as a team we can win more games by focusing of defense. 

San Antonio don't have many scorers, but everyone chips in while playing great D. I don't see why by focusing on D will make us weaker on offense - if this team learns to execute and role players can feed off the talents of T-Mac and Yao, we can be holding teams to 70 pts while scoring 90+ pts. 

I am concerned about the age of this team as well. Sure, many FAs want to come, but are they just a bunch of 1-yr wonders that will want to win and leave the team right after, and you bring up a good example w/ the Lakers. 

By the way, have I mentioned that Damien Wilkens would be a great fit for this team? :biggrin:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

NYK101 said:


> What free agents do you think the rockets are going to target this off-season?
> 
> What do you think they are going to try to draft at #24?
> 
> ...


Perhaps you can begin by reading THIS thread then reading our Draft thread!!

But to summarize some of the names mentioned:

Off-season:
Donyell Marshall
Shareef Abdul Rahim
DAMIEN WILKENS
Reggie Evans
Gerald Wallace

Draft:
Simien
Diogu
Jack
Taft
Warrick


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/3245419



> They believe Howard will be fully recovered from a heart ailment, but the uncertain nature of his illness probably makes power forward their priority. Stromile Swift could be high on their shopping list for that spot. Dawson has coveted swingman Donyell Marshall, who remains a productive player.


Stro Show? The same Stromile Swift that absolutely posterized poor Yao last season?? I don't think we can afford Stro, but if he can play with intensity day-in-day-out, he can be one helluva player for us.

'Yell is old and slow. Great player for his age, but we need to get younger.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

yea, I dont think Houston can afford Swift...I dont like Marshall...

does Houston plan to resighn Yao this summer???


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

Perhaps Damon Jones? Just saw on Espn.com that he declined his option year with the Heat. Thus making him a free agent. Seems like it would be a good signing to myself. I'd imagine Houston has Free Agent drawing power now as well with Yao and T-mac.

As for Yao, I'd imagine they would be doing that soon. I don't think they could until July 1st but not sure on that.


----------



## Jamez52637 (May 3, 2005)

Rickbarry said:


> Perhaps Damon Jones? Just saw on Espn.com that he declined his option year with the Heat. Thus making him a free agent. Seems like it would be a good signing to myself. I'd imagine Houston has Free Agent drawing power now as well with Yao and T-mac.
> 
> As for Yao, I'd imagine they would be doing that soon. I don't think they could until July 1st but not sure on that.



i don't know about 6 pg/sg under 6'6?? if they sign DJ with the MLE, with is what's gonna be the cost or close to it, they better have a plan of getting a real PF throught trade

think Howard can play the SF? or way too slow? i put him in SF in NBE LIVE 05 and he did fine, averageing 7 blocks a game haha


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

people (including me) get caught up in the big names.....there's a good chance that houston doesn't make a big splash signing or trade this offseason....and that would be cool...

I would want to get the best players available who fit this team....but, Houston doesn't have a lot of options....personally, improving the overall quality of the roster should be 1st priority...

there was time during the season when Houston would go to their bench....and this was the lineup...

C Deke
PF Weatherspoon
SF Bowen
SG Barry
PG Strickland.....

...normally when the bench is sprinkled in with the starters its..

C Deke
PF Bowen
SF McGrady
SG Wesely
PG James...

thats not going to cut it


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

Rickbarry said:


> Perhaps Damon Jones? Just saw on Espn.com that he declined his option year with the Heat. Thus making him a free agent. Seems like it would be a good signing to myself. I'd imagine Houston has Free Agent drawing power now as well with Yao and T-mac.
> 
> As for Yao, I'd imagine they would be doing that soon. I don't think they could until July 1st but not sure on that.


Id love to see Damon in Houston, he is just the kind of PG we need, can hit open shots incl. threes, dont turnover the ball much, better than average defender


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

houst-mac said:


> Id love to see Damon in Houston, he is just the kind of PG we need, can hit open shots incl. threes, dont turnover the ball much, better than average defender


mighty mouse? nuh uh.... last thing we need is another shoot-first PG that jacks up more 3s than anyone in the league other than QRich...


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> mighty mouse? nuh uh.... last thing we need is another shoot-first PG that jacks up more 3s than anyone in the league other than QRich...


Is Damon Jones shoot-first point guard?? I dont think he is. I watched 20-25 Heat games this season and i can say he is not shoot-first point guard


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

tyson chandler would be our wet dream... he is the perfect fit for houston. Great rebounde and tough.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao Mania said:


> *mighty mouse*? nuh uh.... last thing we need is another shoot-first PG that jacks up more 3s than anyone in the league other than QRich...


No, he was talking about Damon Jones... not Stoudamire.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Im gonna keep it real here, some of these signings are quite unttainable but these are the ones that are very reachable. 

PG
Dan Dickau ( i dont prefer him)
Chris Duhon- good PG just needs some time to develop his shooting, passing is good
Antonio Daniels- Maybe not too sure, great defender and athletic shooter.
Jeff Mcinnis- good pg suitable for our team but sometimes looks to score. 

SG/SF (not too sure if mac's gonna play sg or sf so ill put these in teh same category)

Devin Brown- was red hot before his injury this year
Raja Bell- good 3 point shooter and above average defender. 
Willie Green- good scorer just needs some minutes
Dermarr Johnson- long, athletic and can hit the 3
James Jones- I dont think indiana wants him anymore and he has shown good offensive and rebounding abilities
Ronald Murray- was red hot last year just needs to stay healthy, remember this guy was scoring 22 ppg befor ray allen came back, im hoping that will translate to 13-15 ppg wit mac around
Kareem Rush- good shooter but id prefer the bench for him
Gerald Wallace- hes just getting used to the increased minutes, good athletic scorer and rebounder and defender just needs a better jumpshot
Damien Wilkings- shown signs of offensiveness late in the season during rashard's injury.

PF/C- MAjor concern because of lack of rebounding sme of these players can play both positions and the C position will be backup. 

Abdur-Rahim- people have been posting about him but i doubt it.
Kwame Brown- had good stats in 03-04 but injuries and suspension.
Chandler/Curry- dunno i think chicago'll get them back
Dalembert- philly might resign
Evans- seattle might resign
Fizer- small but strong rebounder and shows some power in the paint
Gadzuric- we might be able to get him because milwaukee wants to start bogut and with gadzuric and smith around that wont happen.
Jerome James- imhvaing doubts aboiut his consistency when he was a monster against sacramento and dissapeared after that.
Donyell Marshall- hes a better rebounder and shooter than howard so ill take him though he seems unattainable
Stromile Swift- people are having doubts about him but id take the chance


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

if we can sign damon then trade some guards off for a big man, so now we just need to find a big-man stacked team
?????


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Reports out of Memphis are that Jerry is expecting to get some sort of value back on his free agents.

It is more unlikely that Stro will be in a Houston uniform next season. He will be looking for the cash elsewhere and Jerry can get a better sign and trade with another team like NYC.

***I don't understand why everyone keeps saying Houston is very enticing to play for? Sure, we have Yao and TMac but, NO CASH!!! The only major free agents that would be interested in coming to Houston are going to be the older players who have earned OK dollars over the course of their careers.***

Sorry, I Love my team but, just stating the FACTS!!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> No, he was talking about Damon Jones... not Stoudamire.


My bad, I just read the post referring him as "Damon", and my mind just assumed Stoudamire.

Damon Jones is cool. In fact, I think we were debating whether we should make a run at either him or Mikey James last off-season. Most ppl chose Damon, but I chose Mike, and I still like Mike better :biggrin:

Damon Jones is not quite at starting PG level, and by opting out of his Miami contract he's obviously expecting a lot of $, probably more than he's really worth.

And I'm glad someone finally mentioned Damien Wilkens around here other than me!!!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

I read something today that said Jamal Crawford might be on the outside looking in for the Knicks.

With the additions of "Q" and drafting Nate Robinson it was said that "Q" with start over Jamal and that the rookie would take on the backup PG minutes.

I've said it before, do you think Isiah would be crazy enough to do a sign and trade with Houston for Crawford? Do we even want Crawford?

I like the athleticism!!!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

jdiggidy said:


> I read something today that said Jamal Crawford might be on the outside looking in for the Knicks.
> 
> With the additions of "Q" and drafting Nate Robinson it was said that "Q" with start over Jamal and that the rookie would take on the backup PG minutes.
> 
> ...


In terms of sheer entertainment, I drool at the idea of Crawford at the 2 and T-Mac at the 3. But as far as I know Crawford excels in scoring, and not much else - he's not the type of player we are looking for at his price range.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm a big fan of Crawford, but I wouldn't want him on this team. I think one day he may become a very good scorer, but that's not our highest priority, and his defense is appalling.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

I also need to say something about Chris Wilcox.

During Chris Kaman's injury, Chris wilcox stepped in and averaged 17 and 8. anybody think hell be a fit for us? I dont think hell be looking for too much money so maybe we can trade for him or sign - trade.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

darkballa said:


> I also need to say something about Chris Wilcox.
> 
> During Chris Kaman's injury, Chris wilcox stepped in and averaged 17 and 8. anybody think hell be a fit for us? I dont think hell be looking for too much money so maybe we can trade for him or sign - trade.


Main question with Wilcox is his attitude, but I think a team like Houston can turn that around. To me he's a more proven Kwame Brown with less of an upside, so if we had the chance (and if he comes cheap) I wouldn't mind taking a chance on him.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Ruben Patterson???


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

tone wone said:


> Ruben Patterson???


Ruben is an absolute workhorse, I've been watching him since his Seattle days. Some Blazers fans may even argue that he was the team MVP last season. His downside is his off-the-court problems, but in recent years he's been pretty good in that department, esp. for a Blazer :wink: Here's a recent discussion on him from their board, with plus and minuses about his game:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=181891&page=2&pp=15

I think every team needs a Ruben, but I dont think Blazers will let him go, especially with Nate at the helm. Meanwhile, a similar type of player, less athletic but with a better offensive game can be found in *DAMIEN WILKENS*. I'm telling y'all, once he gets some more on-court experience he's gonna be one of the best 6th men in the league!!! Is anyone listening???


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

Who is damien wilkens Yao Mania. The rockets may decide to just get the best available player in free agency. Whomever that may be. Or they could be playing the FA market with wild abadonment. I can never tell until it happens CD is a genius and he will make the right decision he almost always does.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

hitokiri315 said:


> Who is damien wilkens Yao Mania. The rockets may decide to just get the best available player in free agency. Whomever that may be. Or they could be playing the FA market with wild abadonment. I can never tell until it happens CD is a genius and he will make the right decision he almost always does.


 I wouldn't call CD a genious....Geoff Petrie is genious; Jerry West is a genious

Damien Wilkins is a reserve swingman for Seattle...he played well in the playoffs..esp. against San Antonio when Lewis was out..

he might be one of those guys that no one really know anything about...but if given good minutes can really be a good player


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

He is a genius GM in the eyes of houston because how many championships has one thanks to his moves. How many has drayton and bud adams one......

Damien wilkens hmm well if you can get a major contract with a new team just for a little bit of work in playoffs then go ahead and take a chance on an unproven talent. He only played 29 games last year. Started 7 and averaged 6.3 ppg. Yea lets give that guy half a million dollars.

Just be patient rockets fans the right move will be made.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

I can't say I'm a huge CD fan but he isn't a moron in the mold of Mr. Thomas in New York.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

hitokiri315 said:


> He is a genius GM in the eyes of houston because how many championships has one thanks to his moves. How many has drayton and bud adams one......
> 
> Damien wilkens hmm well if you can get a major contract with a new team just for a little bit of work in playoffs then go ahead and take a chance on an unproven talent. He only played 29 games last year. Started 7 and averaged 6.3 ppg. Yea lets give that guy half a million dollars.
> 
> Just be patient rockets fans the right move will be made.


Stats don't do Damien justice. You have to appreciate the fact that he started out as a bench warmer for Seattle most of the season, but once he had the chance to play with Lewis and Radman both injured, he made the most out of his opportunity ala Tom Brady (ok I'm exaggerating, but you get the point).

He never complained, but just kept working hard to improve his game and made the most out of the little window that opened for him near the end of the season. Most guys would be rusty having never played most of the season, esp. a rookie, but he came in and surprised everyone. You gotta love the guy's attitude.

He was also great in the summer leagues and pre-season, some people may have noticed him producing 20+ppg during the pre-season - he does have a nice offensive game. Plus if you watch him play you'll see that he's great at anticipating rebounds (esp. on the offensive end) and hustling for loose balls, and is a fairly decent 1-on-1 defender. Quite simply, he's got a good all-around game - nothing spectacular, but no majot weaknesses either. He still needs to improve on some of his on-court decision making skills, but keep in mind he's only a rookie who's played in less than 1/2 a season!

And don't forget he's also the son of Gerald Wilkens and nephew of Nique! I haven't watched Gerald all that much in his prime, but some say his game is a lot like his dad (and looks like him too)

personally I'm just a big homer of this guy, but I take pride in the fact that I notice talent and heart in a guy who's very much under the radar and considerably unproven - so when he does have a chance to prove himself, I can say to everyone "I TOLD YOU SO!!!"

OK I'm done, I'll try to shut up about DWilks for a while now :biggrin:


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

No its alright. The more you talk about a guy the more people notice how good he could be. I just did not know anything about him. I did not pay attention to seattle basketball because to me it was just like watching a JV version of phoenix. I dont like that style of play. It was shown that this year that style of ball does not win championships.

D wilkens could be a good pick up but if he made that many improvements i doubt seattle would let him go. Free Agent of not. Given how flimsy Rashad Lewis health was last year.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Drew Gooden???

got the idea from the General board


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Has anyone heard about the possible sign and trade scenarios floating around about Antoine and Houston? The Boston Herald said that there were rumors floating around on this. Just curious if players were mentioned?

Also read on another sight that the Luther Head pick will "make sense" soon.

Any Boston fans know what the sign and trade details are? Any new thoughts on what direction the rockets are going with most of the players we were coveting wrapping deals already??????????


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

tone wone said:


> Drew Gooden???
> 
> got the idea from the General board


Around this time last year, before we landed T-Mac, I proposed a trade with the Magic that I got absolutely no support from on this board:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=99998


> <b>Trade: Steve Francis and Clarence Weatherspoon for Grant Hill, Drew Gooden, and 2004 2nd round pick (Orlando)</b>


Doesn't sound so bad now does it? :biggrin: (of course I'm much happier having T-Mac on our team though!)

I knew Drew would play well once he got traded, and he proved just that that in Cleveland. While he is great on the boards and athletic, his bball IQ is still to be desired. I don't see the Cavs giving him up for what we have to offer.



> Has anyone heard about the possible sign and trade scenarios floating around about Antoine and Houston? The Boston Herald said that there were rumors floating around on this. Just curious if players were mentioned?


From Realgm.com:


> With a lot of the Boston Celtics’ off-season rumours focusing on the Celtics’ plans for Paul Pierce, Antoine Walker has quietly been involved in a few rumours. Most notably with Houston, New York and now Sacramento. I’m going to look at the most likely sign and trade scenarios with these teams and then we will look at some dark horses for Antoine’s services. Keep in mind Antoine may do the unthinkable and sign for the MLE, instead of being involved in a sign and trade.
> 
> The Houston Rockets have a hole at power forward with Juwan Howard being sidelined, and no suitable backups. In this writer’s opinion Walker isn’t a very good fit for this team. Stromile Swift would be a much better fit. Walker will take away shots away from Ming and McGrady and won’t make a big improvement on the boards for the Houston. Likely trade: Houston expirers, Clarence Weatherspoon and David Wesley for Antoine Walker. Boston gets tradeable assets, and two defensive minded veterans to wotk with the young players for a while.


Honestly though, as someone who likes to grab players while their stock is low, I would like to have Walker on our team if we get a good deal (ie. getting him for one of our old guards and Weatherspoon without sacrificing picks). I don't believe he is a cancer as people have said - the guy can play ball, and has proven he can accept a lesser role in Dallas. I'm no fan of his game, but if we can get a player of his calibre for a good price, I don't see why not. I would like to explore other options first though...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Damien Wilkins would be a healthy addition, but he's not going to be a difference maker. Plus, I think he'll end up back in Seattle, unless they re-sign Radmanovic to a deal.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Yao Mania said:


> Around this time last year, before we landed T-Mac, I proposed a trade with the Magic that I got absolutely no support from on this board:
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=99998
> 
> 
> ...


I dont think the Cavs want him....the're looking for another PF...and since Gooden is on his last year of his rookie deal...he's pretty cheap..

everyone knows that cleveland is looking for a PG.....what about Mike James for Drew Gooden...now, I love James game off the bench but not as a starter...I have no idea how effective Juwan is going to be next season Gooden could start but his game is more suited to come off the bench...problem is he doesn't see himself as a bench player..

wouldn't that be crazy...Tmac, Howard and Gooden back on the same team after that awful season they had last year


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Why would the Rockets want an absolute bonehead like Gooden ? With all the opportunites Tracy and Yao create, they need a PF that can hit a shot from 15 feet consistently and who can be a defensive force. I like Swift but how good is his shooting ? That's my big question. He's an excellent defender and can bang in the post but can he hit the mid range J ?


----------

